# The Decline of America



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Yesterday I heard a news headline on TV, didn't hear the story about unions and business agreeing on an immigration plan. I was a little pessimistic. My view is that business wants cheap labor and unions want more liberal hand out votes, but I'm projecting the worst. The reality of it is the left wants euro style open borders to go with their euro style debts, socialist handouts, and Goverments. 

So it leads me to ponder and ask. Do you think SHTF will occur due to our moral decline, our economic decline, or will God deliver a natural wrath?


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

Our economic situation is due to a decline of morals. We're in the potty as a nation, too many looking for handouts, too many crooks making the laws and getting richer. If half of our Senators had any morals they'd vote the way thier registered voters felt and quit voting to better their own agendas in the end. Everytime they vote against the people that put them into the Senate, they are doing backflips off the flush handle and pushing us on down into the cess pool.

I am quite frankly sick of politicians, and have a first hand account into the county level of politics and let me tell you, there are some crooked S.O.B.'s running this world we live in.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

Too much of our country's wealth is in the hands of a few. I am not talking people who earn under a million a year.


----------



## grinder37 (Mar 1, 2013)

Ripon said:


> So it leads me to ponder and ask. Do you think SHTF will occur due to our moral decline, our economic decline, or will God deliver a natural wrath?


 The whole world appears to be going to hell in a handbasket,economies,wars (both military and civilian),extreme violence,weather disasters,etc,etc.There seems to be little compassion for fellow humans anymore.So my answer to your question would be any and all of the above.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I think we may be experiencing the adverse effects of the Information Age coupled with the digital revolution. In the previous generations (pre-TV, pre-Internet, pre-24 hour news cycles, pre-portable e-devices) I think there were just as many natural disasters, tragic deaths from famine/disease/war, poverty, plagues, and such - there just was not as much news coverage of all of it.

I understand we are ruining our environment, our globally-connected financial exchanges, machines that make killing more efficient, food and medicine shortages, genocide and tribal wars are occurring, and emerging countries are developing nuclear weapons. But I have to say, I have seen a lot of such things in my life, and sometimes it was worse. I grew up in the Vietnam, Watergate, multiple assassination era of the late Sixties and I recall things then that are honestly worse than what we are seeing now.

I think our society has become more "dark" in its culture. Our movies and entertainment are more violent and celebrate horror as a way to create excitement. Look at the movies that are drawing big crowds - half of them are horror flicks or focus on the evil side of human existence. America has always been a violent society - we won our freedom and conquered our Country's land using guns - this is an undeniable part if our history. But I think a lot of the "gloom and doom" comes from how our media spins things ("if it bleeds, it leads" - "we love dirty laundry") and I think that impacts people's psyches more than we realize, and more than is called for.

I have friends who never watch the news, don't follow politics or register to vote, don't use e-mail or the Internet, and although I find them somewhat uninformed and not very sophisticated, they all are happier than the fast-lane frequent-flyer caffeine-addicted business-world people I work with. They do not have near the same level of anxiety, because they choose not to watch or read things that keep them awake at night. They are all not as financially successful as they could be if they were more "driven" but I bet they will outlive me. They just have a lower tolerance for stress, I believe, or so it seems. But they smile and laugh a lot more, too.

I am just saying a lot of this talk about the decline of America is premature. We have seen more difficult days (the Great Depression, World War II and the rise of fascism and totalitarianism) and we are still here, and people all over the world still want to come here and aspire to be like us. We are still the most powerful and richest country on Earth, and I don't see that changing in the next 20 years.

For all that is wrong with the world, we are still living in the best Country there is, in so many ways. We will overcome the setbacks. It's what we do.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 15, 2013)

All great empires fall. Look at history. I don't think we will ever experience social breakdown but could we lose our dominance one day? yes.


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

Here's the problem...


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

Verteidiger, your right on many points made. 

Maybe what we fear most is admitting to ourselves that we've lost faith in mankind and it's behavior during adverse conditions. I know I have. I don't put anything past anyone anymore...


----------



## grinder37 (Mar 1, 2013)

Kidzthinkimahoarder said:


> Verteidiger, your right on many points made.
> 
> Maybe what we fear most is admitting to ourselves that we've lost faith in mankind and it's behavior during adverse conditions. I know I have. I don't put anything past anyone anymore...


I agree,there is too few with too much power,money and corruption preying on the ones beneath them (us) making for a very dangerous combination.When big corps profit from others misfortunes or natural disasters,thats a huge problem.Don't believe me?Watch the gas prices the next time any kind of sever weather is heading your way.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Britain is crawling with closet commie traitors out to disrupt the country, but they make no effort to hide their commie sympathies and are easy to spot.
America too is crawling with them, but they prefer to stay hidden because America has always had a strong anti-commie stance.
The key to spotting them is to look at what they say and do, and also do net searches to research their past.
Basically if anybody shows signs of following these quotes, they're probably a commie maggot-

_"America is like a healthy body and its resistance is threefold: 
its patriotism, its morality and its spiritual life. 
If we can undermine these three areas, America will collapse from within" -Stalin
"A lie told often enough becomes the truth"- Lenin
"Destroy the family, you destroy the country"-Lenin
"He who now talks about the "freedom of the press" goes backward, and halts our headlong course towards Socialism"- Lenin
"Our program necessarily includes the propaganda of atheism"-Lenin_


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I think we should check out the White House. Never know when one might sneak in there.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Excellent points Verteidiger - 

The one big difference that I notice from when I grew up in the late 60's and early 70's is that we as a culture do not seem to have purpose now. When I was growing up I remember pretty much everybody except the most radical hippies was pretty focused on defeating the U.S.S.R., or at least staying out of a nuclear war with them. We had a really crappy government, for a long time back then (Kennedy through Carter), but because most of the average American culture held together and held true to our "Americanism", we bounced back just fine.

Something happened to us somewhere around 2000 that changed all of that. Maybe it was 9/11 but I am inclined to think it was the 2000 Presidential election. Regardless, it now seems like about half the American population cannot even figure out what it is they are trying to do, much less how to do it. It is not everybody, but it is a sizable number. I see it with my own kids - both in their 20's. Daughter #1 is shiftless, lazy and is basically a looter. She knows it and just does not give a damn even though she was raised better. Daughter #2 is motivated and works damn hard. I do not know how it happened, but somehow we have allowed about half a generation to grow up with no goals and no greater purpose other than to get through the next 24 hours. It really confuses and frustrates me.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I really do think Americans are too easily influenced by the media, especially TV news. I walk my dog at night and I can see the blue glow of everyone's "magic lanterns" as they stare at the tube, night after night.

Remember the stunt they played back in 1957 when Orson Welles' "War of the Worlds" was used as the basis for an "alien invaders from space" radio hoax, and half the country panicked? 

Today it is worse. We are transfixed daily by media imagery, and it can influence the masses in so many ways most people no longer even realize they are being controlled. Literally.

I remember my favorite "Candid Camera" episode. The producers painted a sign that said "Delaware Closed" on it, and set it up on the highway from Pennsylvania into Delaware. They parked a state trooper car next to the sign. You would not believe how many people actually pulled off the highway and asked what they were supposed to do since Delaware was closed. Hilarious. And equally troubling.

We the Sheeple. If we are not careful and don't think for ourselves, we will be just another one of the herded ones.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

The Decline of America,

The hand Writing is so bold and stark to me that we have been in a major decline since O Jig Way became president, that I "FEEL IT"

I wonder if there are any out in prepper land on this forum, that feel that we as a society are on an economic turn around and heading in the right direction.

I would like to hear from you, I do not want to ridicule you or make fun, I would truly like to believe and "FEEL" that I am just in a misinformed state of mind and that the onset of moral corruption has not pushed us over the hill to the depth of failure, and into the history books as the seventh failed world government. 

Hopefully the majority of you respond, hey man cheer up, we are on the rebound.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Umm, I may be in the minority, but I actually do feel like things are starting to improve, alterego.

It really is a matter of simple physics. When you have reached the bottom, you really have no other place to go but back up....

But in all seriousness, I do think things are starting to turn around. It will be slow, and it will take time, but we are starting to make a comeback.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Verteidiger said:


> Umm, I may be in the minority, but I actually do feel like things are starting to improve, alterego.


I honestly hope your right but I do believe we are in a bubble about to pop.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

inceptor said:


> I honestly hope your right but I do believe we are in a bubble about to pop.


Well, that is still possible, certainly, but I am counting on the people who are floating around riding that bubble not wanting it to pop.

Besides, the only other answer was:


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

alterego said:


> The Decline of America,
> 
> The hand Writing is so bold and stark to me that we have been in a major decline since O Jig Way became president, that I "FEEL IT"
> 
> ...


I honestly feel that Obama is deadset on destroy us as a nation. He will cripple us and then walk away with a smile and a retirement fund for life. He has nothing to loose at this point, he is on the way out, unless he of course changes the laws and folks can then vote him in a 3rd round, or were in a situation where he can not be taken out of office. God help us.

I am for one that does not believe that we are on the rebound. I hate that I feel that way, but between tax hikes, insurance rates jumping through the roof, and no special treatment for the true working man...we are screwed. Especially when they start penalizing people for not having health insurance. I don't know about yall, but let me tell you, when we filed taxes this year, I wanted to puke. I was so angry when I left our tax office I would've tossed the first rock I'd found through Obama's window on the world if I could've been close enough to nail it. And this is the reason. One of the first questions we were asked was, "Do you recieve food stamps?" Ummm....kinda startled by the question. We answered "No" kinda insulted. I know the man that does out taxes rather well, and asked him what was up with that question? The answer I got pissed me off to no end. He explained to us that they had a high number of clients that would work till they made $10,000 at some minumum wage job, then usually quit or manage to get laid off...drew food stamps, and whatever else they could get and once it come time for them to file taxes, not only did they get everything they paid back in, but usually managed to get over $10,000 back in refunds! It seems the less they work, the more unemployment, food stamps, handouts, and children they acquire gave them more money back on refunds then they made the entire year. It more than doubled their earnings....

Then he went on to tell us, that if you were from Mexico that you filed a different type of tax return. That they got every penny they paid in back, plus some.

Well, guess what? We got to pay...........something is going to have to give.....


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I thinks this sums up my opinion.
View attachment 1816
View attachment 1817


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Commies are putting the poison in everywhere even in political discussion forums.
For example a few weeks ago in this forum I outed a possible commie in a high position in the US Govt because of his traitorous voting record over the years, but a member of this forum immediately leapt to his defence and told me "Mind your own business you delusional Limey, go take your meds, does your carer know you're out?".
Obviously he was a commie plant in this forum but he couldn't get under the mods radar and they soon banned his ass..
(Needless to say we've got our full share of commie maggots and traitors in Britain too, I'm not singling out the US)

_"A nation can survive its fools, and even the ambitious. 
But it cannot survive treason from within. 
An enemy at the gates is less formidable, for he is known and carries 
his banner openly. 
But the traitor moves amongst those 
within the gate freely, his sly whispers rustling through 
all the alleys, heard in the very halls of government itself. 
He rots the soul of a nation, he works secretly and 
unknown in the night to undermine the pillars of the city, 
he infects the body politic so that it can no longer resist." 
-Marcus Tullius Cicero (106 BC-43 BC) _


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Like I said before


paraquack said:


> I think we should check out the White House. Never know when one might sneak in there.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

paraquack said:


> I think we should check out the White House. Never know when one might sneak in there.


Yeah, none of my business but half of America must have gone nuts by putting a black Kenyan muslim in the WH.
_*The Stranger Within my Gate *by Rudyard Kipling
"The stranger within my gates
He may be evil or good
But I cannot tell what powers control,
What reasons sway his mood;
Nor when the Gods of his far-off land
Shall repossess his blood.."_

I could hardly believe my ears when I heard Obama say on TV a couple of years ago- "Our aim in Afghanistan is not to defeat the Taliban but to contain them and prevent them spreading their influence in the region".
There you have it folks, he doesn't want to defeat them, sheesh!

Oh and by the way, Obama appointed John Kerry as Secretary of State even though Kerry's voting record is anti-American because over the years Kerry has voted AGAINST-
The B-1 bomber, 
The B-2 bomber, 
The F-14D modernised Tomcat 
The Apache helicopter. 
The F-15 Eagle
The Patriot Missile 
The Aegis air-defense cruiser
The Trident missile 
The Strategic Defense Initiative
Kerry also opposed the invasion of Grenada and Desert Storm

The Case Against John Kerry | Right Wing News

Some of Kerry's other stances-
He says the Democratic Party should NOT support the NRA (Nov 2003) 
He supports ban on assault weapons (Oct 2003) 
He wants background checks at gun shows. (May 1999) 
He voted against weapons needed for War on Terror. (Sep 2004)

John Kerry's Past Ten Years Voting Record


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

And again let me say I'm not singling out American politicos for criticism, as our own Brit political parties have also been commie-infested for many years, especially the Labour party.
For example Britain was developing the super-duper TSR-2 bomber which could reach Moscow undetected, but the first thing our lefty Labour Party did when they got into power in the 60's was to treachorously cancel it via their commie Defence Secretary Dennis Healey-

*WIKI- "Healey joined the Communist Party in 1937.
When Labour won the 1964 election Healey served as Secretary of State for Defence, he cut defence expenditure, cancelling the TSR-2 aircraft"* 
Denis Healey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey Jim - You seem to know more about America than most Americans. Can we trade you for Piers Morgan? We'll ship him back to England and you bring your family here?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

You can't be serious, England wouldn't take him back if you paid them.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

Bill Cosby "I'm 83 and Tired"

I've worked hard since I was 17. Except for when I was doing my National Service, I put in 50-hour weeks, and didn't call in sick ...in nearly 40 years. I made a reasonable salary, but I didn't inherit my job or my income, and I worked to get where I am. Given the economy, it looks as though retirement was a bad idea, and I'm tired. Very tired.

I'm tired of being told that I have to "spread the wealth" to people who don't have my work ethic. I'm tired of being told the government will take the money I earned, by force if necessary, and give it to people too lazy to earn it.

I'm tired of being told that Islam is a "Religion of Peace," when every day I can read dozens of stories of Muslim men killing their sisters, wives and daughters for their family "honor"; of Muslims rioting over some slight offense; Muslims murdering Christian and Jews because they aren't "believers"; Muslims burning schools for girls; Muslims stoning teenage rape victims to death for "adultery"; Muslims mutilating the genitals of little girls; all in the name of Allah, because the Qur'an and Shari'a law tells them to.

I'm tired of being told that out of "tolerance for other cultures" we must let Saudi Arabia and other Arab countries use our oil money to fund mosques and Madrasa Islamic schools to preach hate in Australia , New Zealand , UK, America and Canada , while no one from these countries are allowed to fund a church, synagogue or religious school in Saudi Arabia or any other Arab country to teach love and tolerance..

I'm tired of being told I must lower my living standard to fight global warming, which no one is allowed to debate.

I'm tired of being told that drug addicts have a disease, and I must help support and treat them, and pay for the damage they do. Did a giant germ rush out of a dark alley, grab them, and stuff white powder up their noses or stick a needle in their arm while they tried to fight it off?

I'm tired of hearing wealthy athletes, entertainers and politicians of all parties talking about innocent mistakes, stupid mistakes or youthful mistakes, when we all know they think their only mistake was getting caught. I'm tired of people with a sense of entitlement, rich or poor.

I'm really tired of people who don't take responsibility for their lives and actions. I'm tired of hearing them blame the government, or discrimination or big-whatever for their problems.

I'm also tired and fed up with seeing young men and women in their teens and early 20's be-deck themselves in tattoos and face studs, thereby making themselves unemployable and claiming money from the Government.

Yes, I'm damn tired. But I'm also glad to be 83.. Because, mostly, I'm not going to have to see the world these people are making. I'm just sorry for my granddaughter and their children. Thank God I'm on the way out and not on the way in.

I'm 83 and I'm tired. If you don't agree you are part of the problem!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

*February weekend ski trip for Michelle Obama and 2 daughters*
Private big shot military jet direct flight $22583.00
Drinks and snack in flight for all $235.00
Rental cars for staff $6442.00 
24/7 Secret Service body guards accommodations	$48950.00
Letting the US taxpayer foot the bill, PRICELESS


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Inor said:


> Hey Jim - You seem to know more about America than most Americans. Can we trade you for Piers Morgan? We'll ship him back to England and you bring your family here?





paraquack said:


> You can't be serious, England wouldn't take him back if you paid them.


Right, Morgan's a spoilt little brat whose tantrums appeal to the US TV execs because his insults and stuff pull in the viewers even though most hate his guts.
I suspect he's a commie because he's a PROVEN liar like all reds-


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

_Bill Cosby quote- 'Yes, I'm damn tired. But I'm also glad to be 83.. Because, mostly, I'm not going to have to see the world these people are making!"_

Well I'm 64 myself but I'm _*not*_ tired because I enjoy chuckling at the mess-ups our world leaders are constantly making, they're FUNNY GUYS who couldn't run a lemonade stand let alone a country..
I went to school in the 1950's/60's when kids were taught to see everything in clear-cut black and white, but since then, successive generations have been taught that everything is NOT clear-cut black and white, and that there are grey areas that must be debated and discussed at length in the classroom (yawn).
As a result most kids in Britain and the US are growing up woolly-minded, semi-neurotic and unsure of themselves, afraid to express opinions. 
In other words our Education Systems are churning out timid obedient unthinking robots which suits our Govts to a tee because politicos WANT a sheep-like wimpy population!
As I've said before, if I'd had kids I'd have home-educated them myself rather than entrust them to strangers (teachers and tutors) for many years of their precious young lives who'd force-feed them wrong values and other such garbage.
I string with John Wayne who said-
*"If somebody tells me something ain't a clear-cut black and white thing, I say Why the hell not?"*










PS- I don't know how the US System tackles truantism (playing hookey), but here in Britain it's seen as almost a crime, and the police are ordered by the Govt to swoop on malls and wherever to round up truants and take them home and warn the parents to send them to school regularly or face a fine, it happens all the time and ties in with what I said about how Govts want to put kids through the meatgrinder of the Education System to churn out robots.

News item- *"Edinburgh mother fined £150 [227 USD] over teenage girl's truancy.
A mother has been fined £150 for failing to send her daughter to school"

*http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-21269151


----------

